
Should I use interfaces? - shiroyasha
http://shiroyasha.io/interfaces-in-ruby.html
======
rawdan
have you read up on the new rave of having all your public interfeces declared
bassed on a CRUD setup, and move all implementation details in the private
parts.

For example if you have a subscription functionality , instead of doing

def subscribe , you would do it like:

def create_subscriprion.

This in turn is advocated on the bases that it will improve readability and
lessen confusion amongst programmers. What are your thoughts on that?

